# Which dog breeds will you never own, but really would love to own?



## The Dog Walker (Nov 30, 2012)

Mine are all of the giant breeds..... 

Newfies, St. Bernards, Mastiffs, Bernese Mountain Dog..... and most of all, a Leonberger. 

And the reason we likely won't own one is the usually short(er) life expectancy.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

The high energy,more aggressive dogs like game bred Pit bulls,Belgian malinois and Jagd terriers.

Extra big dogs like Great danes as well. Health issues plus lack of space.
I like many livestock guardians like Tibetan mastiffs,Central asian shepherds,Caucasian mountian dogs,Kangals and Kuvasz but would likely not actually own one.
Right now I like higher energy dogs(but not too high of energy ) that could actually fit in a smaller house better.

edit: also wolf hybrids-beautiful,athletic and intelligent creatures but make poor pets. Something I used to want more when younger but grew out of it.

Dogo argentino is still in the maybe pile,they seem like a tough dog to own but haven't completely given up on owning one yet.

I don't really want to own the longer haired dogs anymore,I like them,but I don't like grooming them. My favorite fur length is short double coats. Rottweilers,(most)GSD's,Belgian malinois,and Labs have perfect coats.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Belgian mal., coydog, cane corso,Siberian husky, briard, ibizan hound,neopolatin mastiff, Tibetan mastiff, pharoah hound 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## UpShift (Dec 29, 2013)

Any of the super 'sheddy' breeds like GSDs, Huskies and Pugs.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Bully breeds, golden retriever - My hubby is just not a fan. 

Though really I think we're Newfy people for life at this point, and I foresee all of our dogs being Newfs. They're like potato chips and you just can't get enough of them, at least to me. Also, just as an aside, the life expectancy of a Newf from a good breeder who is fed a very good, high quality food and exercised properly is now up around 12-14 from 8-10. Seen some around 17 even, though that's rare. Still not up with the smaller breeds, but it's gotten better


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Effisia said:


> Bully breeds, golden retriever - My hubby is just not a fan.
> 
> Though really I think we're Newfy people for life at this point, and I foresee all of our dogs being Newfs. They're like potato chips and you just can't get enough of them, at least to me. Also, just as an aside, the life expectancy of a Newf from a good breeder who is fed a very good, high quality food and exercised properly is now up around 12-14 from 8-10. Seen some around 17 even, though that's rare. Still not up with the smaller breeds, but it's gotten better


My parents mostly Newfie mix or backyard bred one lived to 13 on freakin beneful,they seem to be decent lived for giant dogs. I think they normally live at least 10 years from what was tested.


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

I'd love to own a GSD or a Husky but never will as the wife prefers the low/non-shedding breeds


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Foresthund said:


> My parents mostly Newfie mix or backyard bred one lived to 13 on freakin beneful,they seem to be decent lived for giant dogs. I think they normally live at least 10 years from what was tested.


Oh yeah. It's been getting way better. And, like you said, there are plenty that do great with questionable breeding and food. With any dog, I guess. We just are determined to keep her going as long as possible. To the point of obsessiveness. Like... raw diet; at least 60% of her awake time on natural surfaces; most of her exercise is running in the yard, nature trails, or swimming... Of course, we would be obsessive in our care of any dog, even a Heinz 57 shelter dog. 

And I forgot to add, I've always REALLY wanted a border collie. Really really wanted. But I am not even close to active enough. Maybe in a few years when I can be working from home I'll have the time and energy to really train one (I'd love to get into Agility), but right now? Couch potato Newf is more our speed.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Great dane is way up there. There are just too many health issues that seem to result in sudden, unexpected death at too young of an age... I mean the expected life span is only 6-8 years!

I think Belgian Mals and Tuervens are gorgeous but I don't know if I could handle one, and there are other tough-to-own breeds I'd consider first.

Pit mixes. Hubby doesn't like them, and they tend to not do great in cold weather, and I'm too sensitive to deal with the stigma that goes along with them... But I'd consider it if we lived in a warmer climate and I came across a dog that was over-the-top-amazing!!!!

I also really love Papillions, but I could probably only justify if I got really into agility, I think, since hubby strongly dislikes small dogs (and I generally prefer medium sized dogs anyway). But in the same token... Eskies are quite good at agility as a breed. 

I think likely we'll be owning spitz breeds for the rest of our lives. Maybe not always Eskies, but we both love huskies, malamutes, eurasiers, keeshonds.... there's lots too choose from.


----------



## Jots47 (Jun 25, 2013)

Siberian Huskies , I just love them.They and german shepherds are my favourite breeds but I live in a warm climate so huskies are gonna be hard to own, plus I am living in an aparment and as I know they love to howl.I guess those magnificent blue eyes will never be mine.


----------



## Jots47 (Jun 25, 2013)

About the Great Danes I also love these dogs and I was considering owing one till I learnt their life span >.< I just cant take a loss of a dog and 8 years at max is just too soon :/


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Irish Wolfhounds, Salukis or any of the sighthounds. I think they're beautiful but I have to have a good off leash dog.
Malinois, any of the LGDs.


----------



## jsca (Dec 10, 2013)

I want a Caucasian shepherd soooo badly. I don't think I'll ever own another dog that isn't a GSD/high content GSD mix though. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Tervuren, malinois -- too drivey for me

Saluki -- too high of a prey drive with my small dogs and cats

Frenchies and pugs -- I already had one brachycephalic dog and I didn't like all the special care/upkeep we had to do (wiping in between his nose wrinkles, making sure he doesn't overheat, etc.).


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Flat-coat retrievers - I love the breed, but I don't want to deal with the short life span and high rate of cancer.

Most herding breeds. Not that I will never own a herding breed of any kind, but there are many I love that I probably won't own, like a border collie or tervuren. I can only have a limited number of dogs and there are other breeds that probably fit me better, but I would love to own a terv.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

I adore German shepherds and truly admire breeds like Belgian malinois and tervuren; however, I don't think I could provide an appropriate home for them. Perhaps a senior, someday.

I'd love a giant breed, but the short lifespan makes me reluctant to open my heart to one. One of my bosses used to rescue great danes and said the heartbreak was horrible and one of the reasons she switched to working with a basenji rescue.


----------



## Ezio (Feb 22, 2013)

Nordic Breeds: Huskies, Malamutes, Eskimos. I love the look of these dogs, but the aloofness, the fact they don't do well in the heat, plus the "escape" drive means I'm not a good fit.

Dachshunds: Love the temperament and size, but couldn't afford all the back problems. The same with Bassets and some Corgis. 

Rottweilers and Dobermans have waay to many health issues. Plus the extreme need to socialize. 

Greyhounds and Borzoi are another I love the appearance of. Way to many small things for them to chase.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Cane corso, Fila brasileio, dogo argentino, too much for "dog " for me (handling the potential for aggression and drive)... I also really want a male giant schnauzer (I have a smaller female) but know that would be a difficult proposition for me at this point in life ....


----------



## Boleyn (Aug 25, 2008)

Azawakhs. I think they are one of the most beautiful animals on the planet! But they, along with other more aloof sighthounds like Afghans, Saluki, and Sloughis, I love but would never own.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Rough collie, husky, rottie, shiloh shepherd, newfie, irish wolfhound, aussie, ACD, leonburger, the list goes on...


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Husky (not sure I could handle their stubborness), Pit (they are illegal in my province)


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Any breed with a long coat...I like my dogs to be wash and go. I lean more towards intelligent, high drive breeds. I am intrigued with the idea of owning a Malinois or a smooth coated Border Collie and even Staffies from proven lines. But, I think I know deep down I will stick with my working lines Rottweilers until I am physically unable to handle one.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Right now I don't want to say 'never' for sure since I hopefully have several groups of dogs in the future to go. I want to leave myself open to things depending on where my dogs take me and what my circumstances are.

The main two breeds I really enjoy that I'm not sure I'll ever own are Ibizans- I'm not comfortable with sighthounds + toy dogs at the same time. Also I am not sure I'm cut out for a sight hound. Also Belgian shepherds- prey drive is one concern and also I'm just not sure I could ever handle one. Seen some weirdness in them too and after Mia not sure I want to deal with that? Or at least not for a couple dogs.

I've considered Mia being my last papillon for a bit. But then I am not sure if I could really do that. They are so funny and awesome. But tiny. :/ I think in all likelihood that once Summer is gone, I'll end up with another pap. I really really want a nice, confident one I could start in agility as a puppy and then compete with. Or you know... just give me young Summer again.  We are the only paps in the area competing or training so I love being a breed ambassador. I've gotten a lot of compliments on my papillon girls. If I ever find myself pap-less I'd be more open to the above breeds.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Dobermans (health issues), German Pinschers (too rare), Smooth Fox Terriers (too hyper, apparently), Weims ("too much dog"), German Shepherds (hard to find a good, balanced dog), Malinois ("too much dog"), Toy dogs (too cute but also too small)...

I really, really like Akitas but I suspect they will end up being "too much dog" for me. They are big but DA isn't something I want to play with.

I also never like to say never but I have a couple breeds that I definitely want to own and some that I just don't think will ever work with my life style.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Caucasian Sheperd Dog (tons of other names, Caucasian Mountain dog....etc). I think they are absolutely gorgeous! I'll have to say though, WAY too much dog, definitely in the physical sense and adding the training challenge of a dog like that. Yikes. I can handle a tough to train dog, and I'm not easily intimidated, but a dog that big would probably freak me out a bit! No mistakes allowed, I wouldn't risk that! I'm not sure temperament would be a good match for me either. 

There are tons of others, but that's the one that caught my eye recently, I know they are often used for protection, not what I would want, I would just love to cuddle one! (I'd honestly be content just to meet a friendly one)

A pure bred swissy would be a nice one too, but they are pretty expensive (I mean registered, papered the whole works, reputable breeder etc...unfortunately unlike Caeda, though I'll say I got a gem with her!). I also have a soft spot for basset hounds, beagles and such....yeah, a bit of a trend there lol). I won't say I'll never own one of those, but definitely not in the foreseeable future, partially because I'm more into the idea of getting a dog from a rescue...that's me though, and that could change . Oddly enough I've also got some degree of interest in pugs...probably just because I've met some really sweet ones (though I've met brats too), but the potential breathing problems are a bit of a turn off as a potential owner.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

There are many breeds I would love to own but no breed that I love but do not want to own. Hyper dogs, low drive dogs, shedding dogs, short haired dogs, long haired dogs have all found a way into my house. Sometimes for a month, some for a lifetime. There are dog breeds that I do not want to own because I just do not like them. Bulldogs being one of them. The smell, skin issues, health issues, gas issues are the main reasons I do not want to own this breed.


----------



## MaDeuce (Sep 5, 2013)

*Anything **that is not a* Belgian Malinois, Dutch Shepherd or Working Line German Shepherd.


----------



## PhoenixPit (Dec 20, 2013)

Great Danes. I want one so bad but they eat too much and I don't have the space!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I love ACDs but am just afraid they are a little too much for me. I will not get anything above Aussie energy, which probably means no BC either (at least not certain lines). I really like Tollers too, but not quite as biddable or findable as I want. There are so many breeds that I love the look of but just aren't biddable enough for me.. ha.


----------



## afa (Dec 10, 2013)

A Newfie and an Irish Wolfhound. 
Both are just too big.


----------



## mooseontheloose (Nov 26, 2013)

Bernese.

Absolutely love them.


----------



## SillyDogs (May 28, 2013)

dogue de bordeaux


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

well never say never, but Bearded Collie, Briard, Giant Schnauzer, Chinese Crested, Leonberger, Dalmatian, West German working line GSD. 

Beardie and Briard is mainly the coat holding me back, the full coated thing is part of what I love about them so I wouldn't wanna clip them, but I am also really anal about grooming, and I don't think I have the time to keep their grooming up the way I would want. 

Leo and Schnauzer-mostly logistics and cost, they are not cheap to start with, and there are exactly zero breeders anywhere near me nevermind rescues, which would put the costs even higher.

Dalmatian, GSD and Crested-these are not as far fetched, the biggest thing with these is that I am extremely picky about what I like in these breeds, which limits my options and brings the cost and logistics thing back into play.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh gosh beardies. Yes. I adore them and love the look but that coat gives me nightmares just thinking about it.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I admire the northern breeds and the spitz types but I would never own one. Same for sporting and hound, I need a tougher ... More biddable dog.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I won't rule out any breed. If it's a dog and needs a home, meh. I doubt I'll run into a Caucasian Ovcharka or anything like that in need of rescuing . I like 'em big, though, and would probably try to find a home for any small dog I find myself with (since small dogs are pretty easy to rehome), but who knows, I probably will end up keeping a little dog someday.


----------



## karayna (Jan 1, 2014)

Leonberger - Because of short life expectancy.
Boxer - Health problems, shedding and drooling.
Dalmation - Shedding, health problems and high exercise needs.
Siberian Husky - High exercise needs.
Shar pei - Health problems.


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

*Central Asian Ovcharka*: simply, a poor fit for us.

*Dogo Argentino*: temperament, health.

*Boerboel*: yet to meet a single "decent" (let alone "good") specimen.

*Giant Schnauzer*: yet to meet a temperament and drive I liked.

*Cane Corso*: _very, very _close, but no cigar.​


----------



## karayna (Jan 1, 2014)

Laurelin said:


> Oh gosh beardies. Yes. I adore them and love the look but that coat gives me nightmares just thinking about it.


The coat is actually not that hard to look after. Not as hard as people think.  A tangle-free coat that's in good condition needs a 5-10 min grooming per day. But, puppies losing their puppy coat can be haaard work... Also, expect to dry off the coat every time it rains. Apart from a bit of feet washing now and then, the mud falls of after brushing when it has dried.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

^ ya see..my dogs come to work with me and they play outside in a wet muddy yard...for 9 hours, going inside and outside constantly. I know what Happy(medium coated BC) looks like after that, a beardie? yikes!


----------



## Shep (May 16, 2013)

Afghan Hound. I love sighthounds in general, but Afghans are just so gorgeous. No way I could do justice to that coat, though. I feel the same way about setters; would love an Irish or English Setter, but I'm terrible at any kind of grooming more complicated than just brushing. Careful clipping and trimming would defeat me. :-(


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

MaDeuce said:


> *Anything **that is not a* Belgian Malinois, Dutch Shepherd or Working Line German Shepherd.


I'm surprised you wouldn't consider an ACD ... I find a good ACD to be far more temperamentally sound then most mals, dutchies or GSDs. They are ballsier without as much possibility of nervousness or reactivity.


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

a Pit bull, the only reason i cannot is because they are banned in my province


----------

